# Old Elgin Indentification



## Wayne Connelly (Sep 7, 2016)

I am working on refurbishing an Elgin and would like to properly identify model and year. Head badge, serial number photos attached. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 7, 2016)

Murray built Elgin curved seat tube 40-41. Very nice man!!! If you have the OG rear wheel with Musselman hub, you will find a letter with a symbol. I'll see if I can find you a link to date it.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 7, 2016)

I have the same bike and what rollfaster said is correct...the curved seat tube sets the earlier date and no later than 41 as these bike shed a lot of the sheet metal in '42 in conserving for the war effort.
All original except the tires maybe and don't know the exact color combo, but it's dulce de leche to me.
These were available through Sears Roebuck catalogue and retail strictly if you didn't know.
Chris


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 7, 2016)

This might help with serial number.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...erial-number-project&highlight=serial+numbers


----------



## Wayne Connelly (Sep 7, 2016)

scrubbinrims said:


> I have the same bike and what rollfaster said is correct...the curved seat tube sets the earlier date and no later than 41 as these bike shed a lot of the sheet metal in '42 in conserving for the war effort.
> All original except the tires maybe and don't know the exact color combo, but it's dulce de leche to me.
> These were available through Sears Roebuck catalogue and retail strictly if you didn't know.
> Chris
> View attachment 357640



Thanks for the quick response. The MOD code makes mine a 1939. I got this bike at a yard sale and the only missing piece is the rear reflector. Could you send me a photo of yours so I know what on looks like? Any idea on where to source?


----------



## nightrider (Sep 7, 2016)

The only thing I would do is new grips, wash, grease, and ride! Nice find!
Johnny


----------



## Wayne Connelly (Sep 7, 2016)

scrubbinrims said:


> I have the same bike and what rollfaster said is correct...the curved seat tube sets the earlier date and no later than 41 as these bike shed a lot of the sheet metal in '42 in conserving for the war effort.
> All original except the tires maybe and don't know the exact color combo, but it's dulce de leche to me.
> These were available through Sears Roebuck catalogue and retail strictly if you didn't know.
> Chris
> View attachment 357640





rollfaster said:


> Murray built Elgin curved seat tube 40-41. Very nice man!!! If you have the OG rear wheel with Musselman hub, you will find a letter with a symbol. I'll see if I can find you a link to date it.



Rear hub has a "G" and a diamond per the attached photo


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 7, 2016)

Sweet ride, I love Elgin bikes.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 7, 2016)

This is your reflector btw...
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/de...r-nos-for-elgin-twins-w-peaked-fenders.91775/


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 7, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/serial-number-and-date-code-information.71542/


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 7, 2016)

Wayne Connelly said:


> Rear hub has a "G" and a diamond per the attached photoView attachment 357855




I would assume G would be 41


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 8, 2016)

Where in Jersey are you? I'm in eastern PA. Would LOVE to own this bike, perhaps trade for it?


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 8, 2016)

Wayne Connelly said:


> Rear hub has a "G" and a diamond per the attached photoView attachment 357855



Damn, I can't find the mussleman date code thread. Somebody post it please.


----------

